

A Playstation 2 Emulator in Java - dreampeppers99
http://code.google.com/p/jps2/

======
archangel_one
Project appears dead (no commits for > 2 years). I did go so far as to check
out the source in an attempt to actually see if it worked, but there aren't
any instructions on how to even build it (or any other documentation at all,
for that matter).

While I think PCSX2 could stand some improvement (its Linux port is well
behind the Windows one, and even getting it to build is a huge pain due to
lack of 64 bit support) I don't think this project is going to be it. I'm
pretty dubious on the choice of Java as well; PCSX2 needs a pretty quick CPU
as it is, and if it ran at even half the speed that could be the difference
between playable FPS and not.

------
Cthulhu_
The code is pretty damn ugly (but then, most emulator code is), and the
project is pretty much dead, seeing that the latest commit is from 2010. Why
is this on here again?

~~~
demione
Sunday mornings are the best timeslot for submitting stories to HN...
<http://hnpickup.appspot.com/>

~~~
moystard
It actually gets upvoted.

------
jader201
Why is this at the top of HN? There's nothing there. (Or am I blind?)

~~~
rabbidrabbit
Code is here
[http://code.google.com/p/jps2/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%2Fj...](http://code.google.com/p/jps2/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%2Fjps2)

